# Riding: Your before & after's!



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

Share your before and after riding pics (and change in muscles!). I'm actually quite interested in the pics to come!

Here are mine.

Sendero, 4 months under the saddle.












(taken in the summer)






Sendero, now!
[Content removed]


----------



## Lolo (30 December 2011)

He is SO lush!

Reggie and Al, October 2009










n.jpg[/IMG]

And this summer:





[Content removed]
















Sorry for the overload, but we love him and he has gotten rather pretty!


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

Wow, what a difference! Good job done there!


----------



## dafthoss (30 December 2011)

We have weight loss 










and way of going 



































and the jumping 










Sorry about the over load


----------



## luckyhorseshoe (30 December 2011)

Roxana - Thanks for posting your before and afters, really nice to see!

You must be so proud of what you have achieved. 

Given me some food for thought, with my little PRE as well.

How big is he? And how old is he now? Will give me an idea, as everyone says how late they mature.


----------



## coss (30 December 2011)

as a 5 year old when we'd just bought him:











June last year:











september this year after very little work for various reasons:


----------



## coss (30 December 2011)

Lovely to see some dramatic changes in other posters!


----------



## Deefa (30 December 2011)

My Boys

Goli - Being backed






This summer (4yr)







Harry
Before






After






Toby
Before






After





[Content removed]


----------



## Roxana (30 December 2011)

luckyhorseshoe said:



			Roxana - Thanks for posting your before and afters, really nice to see!

You must be so proud of what you have achieved. 

Given me some food for thought, with my little PRE as well.

How big is he? And how old is he now? Will give me an idea, as everyone says how late they mature.
		
Click to expand...

I'm very proud! I didn't think he would turn out this well!

He's 1.65 m. He's 7. Still maturing!


----------



## Sol (30 December 2011)

Dante 2 1/2 years ago...






Mid Nov this year...





Sadly he's lost a fair bit of muscle from what he was like over the summer due to being out of work for various reasons  

Pic of him early spring this year...






When I first got him...





















Now...
















Roxana, your boy is STUNNING!  So uphill! Lovely


----------



## jessamess (30 December 2011)

my boy

when I bought him- 

6 year old pure bred arab stallion






















now 9 year old 




































my everything <3


----------



## coss (30 December 2011)

he is stunning!


----------



## Booboos (30 December 2011)

Rusky rising 6 when I first got him:







And from a lesson last year:


----------



## PoppyAnderson (30 December 2011)

You can tell he's your everything. He's stunning and you've done an amazing job with him. The pic of you leaning on his neck is just beautiful.


----------



## kirstyhen (30 December 2011)

Everyone is bored of these by now, but hey ho, I like my pony 

Mally Dec 2010







First time trotting Feb 2011







First XC Jump March 2011








Now...


----------



## SavingGrace (30 December 2011)

I do love Mally, I hope my girl looks that good a year down the line x


----------



## siennamum (30 December 2011)

These horses all look wonderful & so interesting to see how youngsters change. Mine has changed enormously:


being backed as a 4 year old






and a year and a bit later:


----------



## Leg_end (30 December 2011)

Buddy when I saw him as a (just) 4 yo






A few months ago as a rising 5yo


----------



## Quadro (30 December 2011)

Well Done everyone  all the pics are fab and stunning ! 
Lolo your pony is just to cute for words!!
Q


----------



## xRobyn (30 December 2011)

Phil and I went from fat and flabby!






And upside downy.








To..


----------



## Jackson (30 December 2011)

Stunning horses  I'm afraid my beast isn't as graceful as all of yours, but hopefully he's on his way!

Weight Before:






Mid weight loss:






Skinny minnie! :






Way of going... we still have a lot to work on here! I'm not even sure if there's much difference at all 
Before:












During:






With the occasional:






And his second ever dressage test:



















I might as well add these in too, I think I have drowned you all in pictures already, but jack had... a severe dislike of canter when he came to us  fortunately that is now sorted out and he actually quite enjoys it!

Before (if you're wondering, this is a little on the spot bounce he used to do, not an actual canter stride!)






He's just being scatty here 






After: I am immensely proud of him for getting through this 












And he can do it in the school too!


----------



## fuzz (30 December 2011)

Dina:













2 years later:


----------



## NinjaPony (30 December 2011)

jessamess said:



			my boy

when I bought him- 

6 year old pure bred arab stallion






















now 9 year old 




































my everything <3
		
Click to expand...

Wow!! He is so beautiful, what a transformation


----------



## MrsMozart (30 December 2011)

Dizzy, 16.3hh DWB, mare.

She went to Newmarket for lameness investigation. When she came back we moved yards three times I think it was (at this point) to get grass for her. She was on Top Spec, Baileys No. 4, Alpha A Oil, soaked oats, Outshine, and being fed three times a day, but only the grass put the weight on.

This was her May 2009:



















Now we've had the green light to school and she appears to be, for now, over any lameness issues (last couple have been a kick in the field, so bad we thought her leg was broken, then bilateral bone spavin), and I'm over my mental blocks as to what our future would hold, if anything. I'm also just about over the bleed on the brain (that lasted a surprisingly long time, and I'm not sure it will ever be back to how it was, but it's heaps better so that'll do me ), and the broken back. I work away a lot, but when I'm working close enough we do the getting up at silly o'clock so that D1 and I can ride before work/college. I'm so chuffed with her because we only really started working properly in September this year . So proud of the beautiful big ginger one  

These are from a session in November this year, we were just starting to get into a steady head carriage, although she was finding hard as she didn't have the muscle, so we had a few moments of strop and lots of chilling and stretching moments as well  :

















































Since these pictures she's put on a bit more muscle . Sometime, sad old bat that I am, I just stand and watch her walk around, just oggling the muscle that is starting in her bum and her neck 

Sorry for the picture overload! I haven't posted any for a while and I think I might have got a bit carried away


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 December 2011)

xRobyn said:



			Phil and I went from fat and flabby!






And upside downy.








To..





Click to expand...

WOW!  Well done for you both!


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 December 2011)

Not many ridden I'm afraid - but I do have lots of progress (but I'm often the one holding the camera)

My boy, having had 18 months off, on the day he arrived













Then, after a few weeks we started looking like this













Starting to look a bit trimmer







Ridden work after maybe 4 or 5 months













About a year after I got him













And now (well, September anyway)



















Love him to bits...


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 December 2011)

Mrs M - I am glad you posted all that because I never knew the progress you made with Diz was so dramatic.  Fantastic!


----------



## xRobyn (31 December 2011)

PucciNPoni said:



			WOW!  Well done for you both! 

Click to expand...

Thank you  Typical now he's out with a suspected SI injury


----------



## PucciNPoni (31 December 2011)

xRobyn said:



			Thank you  Typical now he's out with a suspected SI injury 

Click to expand...

Oh boooo - I hope he comes right soon!


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

Oh wow, there are some very dramatic before's and after's here! Well done everyone!


----------



## sam-b (31 December 2011)

Not long had Finn, and he is only a baby, so thought I would show you my mare instead.

Ginge the day she came home....













Bit better here







Better still - winning a Discovery







Scope

[Content removed]

Blue Chip Final - and we were placed







And this summer at a county show


----------



## MrsMozart (31 December 2011)

PucciNPoni said:



			Mrs M - I am glad you posted all that because I never knew the progress you made with Diz was so dramatic.  Fantastic!
		
Click to expand...


Ta hunny . She is indeed a star to have come through it all 


There are some amazing transformations here. Some beautiful, beautiful horses


----------



## wispagold (31 December 2011)

There are some seriously nice horses on here you lot obviously have a very good eye. You must be very proud of all your achievements. 

This is my mare Wispa, 15.2h tb x connie. 

Turned away as a 2 yr old






In the summer as a 3 yr old, ready to be backed.






lunging






Just backed












First time jumping






First hunter trial as a 4yr old






As a 5 yr old












[Content removed]







And Now!






























Sorry for picture over load!


----------



## Emma123 (31 December 2011)

Day I got him: 






First xc (permission to post):
[Content removed]

Last show before he went to a new home (permission to post)

[Content removed]


[Content removed]


----------



## Maddie2412 (31 December 2011)

Roscoe my 16.2 12yo ex racer we tried to take him home the night we tried him becaus ehe was such a mess but he was nervous we couldnt get him on a trailer he reared up and fell so put him in their field for the night and rode back(veyr eventful) the next day. this is first day home





spent a lot of time trying to get on and calm him down as any sounds while being ridden sent him wild (trying to find a good one of him being ridden early on)
this is 2 weeks later 





this is one of him about a month after being bought





and lastly competing for the first time a month and a half after purchase (having never been retrained despite finishing racing 6 years earlier)






he was the horse of a lifetime and i will never forget him sadly put to sleep aged 13 this summer. such a special and trusting boy, i could hardly get on him when i tried him out he bolted and was uncontrollably nervy and yet turned around so fast to score 62% in a prelim test having never been competing, never seen mirrors and never been in an indoor school. miss him a lot


----------



## applestroodle (31 December 2011)

Ooh can i join in!! This is when i went to try him...








to this...




































and hope 2012 will be even better!!


----------



## daveismycat (31 December 2011)

wispagold said:



			There are some seriously nice horses on here you lot obviously have a very good eye. You must be very proud of all your achievements. 

This is my mare Wispa, 15.2h tb x connie. 












Click to expand...

Your mare is gorgeous! I've been searching for a young connie x TB, I just love them.


----------



## wispagold (31 December 2011)

daveismycat said:



			Your mare is gorgeous! I've been searching for a young connie x TB, I just love them.  

Click to expand...

Thanks :-D

She is actually 3/4 tb 1/4 connie as her mum was a connie x tb. I love that cross, I think they make good event horses and alrounders. Good luck with your search!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (31 December 2011)

Can't find old pictures of Rauti so will start with Frodo.

Frodo when we got him as a two-year-old:






His first show, when he was 4:











And now as a 6-year-old:


----------



## daveismycat (31 December 2011)

applestroodle said:



			Ooh can i join in!! This is when i went to try him...








to this...







and hope 2012 will be even better!! 

Click to expand...

Your boy really grew up this year, I know he hasn't been easy so you should be super proud.  Last year he was a little coloured pony, this year he has been a big muscley sports horse!


----------



## doratheexplorer (31 December 2011)

Some amazing transformations on here! Brilliant idea for a thread!!

Here is B and I - June 2010, first time xc/sj

























To Summer 2011

























Sorry for the overload!!


----------



## SavingGrace (31 December 2011)

Jackson said:



			Stunning horses  I'm afraid my beast isn't as graceful as all of yours, but hopefully he's on his way!

Weight Before:






Mid weight loss:






Skinny minnie! :






Way of going... we still have a lot to work on here! I'm not even sure if there's much difference at all 
Before:












During:






With the occasional:






And his second ever dressage test:



















I might as well add these in too, I think I have drowned you all in pictures already, but jack had... a severe dislike of canter when he came to us  fortunately that is now sorted out and he actually quite enjoys it!

Before (if you're wondering, this is a little on the spot bounce he used to do, not an actual canter stride!)






He's just being scatty here 






After: I am immensely proud of him for getting through this 












And he can do it in the school too!





Click to expand...

What an amazing difference!  He looks fantastic x

I am afraid having only owned Grace for 6/7 weeks I can't really contribute to this but I do hope to be able to this time next year x

You can have a photo though


----------



## xRobyn (31 December 2011)

PucciNPoni said:



			Oh boooo - I hope he comes right soon!
		
Click to expand...

Me too! Thank you


----------



## BronsonNutter (31 December 2011)

doratheexplorer said:








Click to expand...

Love that! You look like you're both grinning 

First ride on Wilby at home, back in April last year:






His first show a fortnight later, where he just went in the ring for the experience (scary judge, scary steward, scary flower pots, scary other horses, scary people watching!)






And more recently:





 (september)





(december - all fat and fluffy!)


----------



## Fly_By_Wire (31 December 2011)

When I first sat on him 5 years ago, 












And then just before I sold him 3 months ago, broke my heart to see him go 











































Sorry for the massive photo overload!! 0=)


----------



## sakura (31 December 2011)

mine don't look that amazing but it's a big change for her and at her age (5) she's where I want her

then at 4yro:

























now:
























with the occasional 






and appearance wise, then:







now:


----------



## JessPickle (31 December 2011)

We still have off days but overall proud of improvement   To be honest though he was always capable jumping, he has just taught me over the years 

Flatwork

Before






After







Jumping Before







After


----------



## 1ST1 (31 December 2011)

My boy before:







and







And after:







and 







I always say that it's his inner beauty that shines through...


----------



## wispagold (31 December 2011)

1ST1 said:



			And after:








I always say that it's his inner beauty that shines through...
		
Click to expand...

Wow, he is stunning! How did you get his coat in such great condition?


----------



## 1ST1 (31 December 2011)

wispagold said:



			Wow, he is stunning! How did you get his coat in such great condition?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much... Nothing but a little TLC. It's just the way he is!


----------



## CambridgeParamour (31 December 2011)

Kaiser - 7ish months







18 months- looking much better







Annnnd fast forward to this summer-

Jumping April-ish








And at futurity 12th July


----------



## CambridgeParamour (31 December 2011)

Rio

(some of my early pics are horrible!)

(These can be enlarged by clicking on them lol)





















Now






 closest to a body shot I have


----------



## vallin (31 December 2011)

Frenchie when I got here having spent a year dumped in a field 












Ridden






And now (well this summer)












And when we were still aloud to jump


----------



## ellie_e (31 December 2011)

Zu 15/2/11- the day he arrived 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=10150409753265705&set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3&theater

March time https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=10150455919085705&set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=10150460317975705&set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3&theater

Riding April Very nervous, lots of use of gadgets https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150270207245705.517338.786635704&type=1#!/photo.php?fbid=10150165574571500&set=a.10150165572391500.292406.597836499&type=3&theater

Just about to do his party trick of spinning aroundhttps://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150270207245705.517338.786635704&type=1#!/photo.php?fbid=10150165576576500&set=a.10150165572391500.292406.597836499&type=3&theater

End of September coming out of summer looking well... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=10150834335625705&set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3&theater

Working today no gadgets and being a super awesome pony https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=10151105069110705&set=a.147252085704.224620.786635704&type=3&theater

And 2 little videos  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPUR4lCV3IE&feature=autoshare

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEuZ6RXN4kU&feature=autoshare


----------



## nikkimariet (31 December 2011)

Even though he has recently been retired, he's still my gorgeous boy who deserves a mention 

Before:











After:


----------



## Golden_Match_II (31 December 2011)

Tam when I got her:











Tam now:


----------



## rowy (31 December 2011)

Dancer before (as a 12 year old)










Dancer now (as a 18 year old):















Rowan as a 2 1/2 year old:





Row as a just backed 3 year old:










Row as a just rebacked 4 year old:










And now as a rising 5 year old:































Sorry about overload!


----------



## LEC (31 December 2011)

March 2010 - unbroken






Now


----------



## Roxana (31 December 2011)

Wow, LEC! Great difference!


----------



## Golden_Match_II (31 December 2011)

LEC - he/she has such a gorgeous face, and I have a soft spot for gingers  xx


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (31 December 2011)

baby star as a 4yo, probably been re-backed about 3 weeks:











Star now, as a 6yo schooling PSG:


----------



## Jesstickle (31 December 2011)

Can I play? I'm not  a CR regular so don't know if I'm allowed? Plus mine isn't as impressive as lots of these  There are lots of gorgeous horses on this thread

This is BH when I'd just rebacked him as a four  year old after he'd been turned away for 5 months ( and never been taught to canter or jump or anything remotely useful! If you want a job done properly and all that  )













And this is him now (sorry, don't have any non watermarked ones' of him SJing so you'll have to make do with video still as I've been ticked off already this month by TFC)


----------



## kit279 (31 December 2011)

All 3 ex-racehorses...

Pip before:







Pip after:







Ottie before:







Ottie after:













Kallie before:







Kallie after:


----------



## abitodd (31 December 2011)

Thank you to everyone who has posted. Inspirational stuff.


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (31 December 2011)

Hope they work 
Before-












After-


----------



## 4faults (31 December 2011)

Kaye October 2010










Had her for around 3 months at this point, when she came she was skin and bone so we had spent some time fattening her up. Now just needed to work on the topline

Kaye October 2011
















We are slowly improving together and I love her to bits


----------



## AFlapjack (31 December 2011)

2008/2009
















2011


----------



## Chellebean (31 December 2011)

Thought I'd post as a CR lucker! Here is my boy when I got him back in April (30th) 












and the beginning of December


----------



## clairebearnz (1 January 2012)

XC early 2010













Late 2011 







Tally used to nap, rear, and buck fairly spectacularly before XC and show jumping, and occasionally, before the dressage. He would almost always behave once the bell/car horn sounded, but XC would usually end in elimination at the first fence as he'd be too busy bucking.

Unfortunately, I have absolutely no idea what I've done (no feed/gear/yard changes!), as he's suddenly completely reverted and went for a hack down the beach, and jumped an XC course with no sign of his usual antics.


----------



## Ferdinase514 (1 January 2012)

June 2010 - worlds most expensive Welsh Cob







August 2011 - Proper dressage horse


----------



## seabsicuit2 (1 January 2012)

FinnMcCoul- that is amazing, I had no idea that Chunks was 'just' a welsh cob! he looks fantastic


----------



## Ferdinase514 (1 January 2012)

seabsicuit2 said:



			FinnMcCoul- that is amazing, I had no idea that Chunks was 'just' a welsh cob! he looks fantastic

Click to expand...

Yep, German Welsh Cob. They started adding in Brandenburg blood around 2002


----------



## TuscanBunnyGirl (1 January 2012)

Fly_By_Wire said:



			When I first sat on him 5 years ago, 












And then just before I sold him 3 months ago, broke my heart to see him go 











































Sorry for the massive photo overload!! 0=)
		
Click to expand...


Lovely Lovely pictures


----------



## LeannePip (1 January 2012)

just a CR lurker really but thought i'd post  there really are some amazing transformations here

when she first came home in feb/march 2010 as a rising 2yo







inbetween - unbacked - showing may 2011 (rising 3yo)







Just Backed May2011







first jump sept 2011







schooling dec 2011 (rising four)







jumping undersaddle 2011 (rising four)







sorry photo overload!! i just love her <3


----------



## 1ST1 (1 January 2012)

Chellebean said:



			Thought I'd post as a CR lucker! Here is my boy when I got him back in April (30th) 












and the beginning of December 










Click to expand...

What a nice looking horse! And he changed so much for the better in such a short period of time...


----------



## Chellebean (1 January 2012)

1ST1 said:



			What a nice looking horse! And he changed so much for the better in such a short period of time...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, he has matured loads


----------



## jester_ben (1 January 2012)

I have an ex-race horse who is like my own...it's only been 3 months and a bit!

September, his last race was in August.






So still in a racing saddle! October was trusting, bridleless and bareback was the main target, learning to have fun.






November a little more serious, altering the tack, working on the schooling, lunging. 






December, must have been the best month. Tack change all together, meaning an actual GP. Better schooling, and a little bit of jumping and hacking. 
And today, course hire, were he jumped his first show jump (note that I only have a field, natural things like logs and ditches, oh, and hay bales), his first plank, his first double, and overall, his first course!






(Sorry for the big reply. Was a bit excited xD)


----------



## now_loves_mares (2 January 2012)

Lolo said:



			He is SO lush!

Reggie and Al, October 2009










n.jpg[/IMG]

And this summer:





[Content removed]
















Sorry for the overload, but we love him and he has gotten rather pretty!
		
Click to expand...

Lolo I hope you see this (Tried to PM but it wouldn't go for some reason) but do you know what make of breeches Al is wearing in the second photo? The canary ones in the BE flatwork photo? I've been looking for a pair like that for ages!


----------



## Laura_Grey (2 January 2012)

GK, when I first had him out of training. 

















This year


















Henry a just backed 3 year old







This year at 4


----------



## sakura (2 January 2012)

LeannePip said:








Click to expand...

I love Pip!


----------

